# Meat Smoking in the Media



## pomai (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's a thread to tell us about recent or past television, print or web news/media coverage related to meat smoking in your locale. 

In yesterday's Honolulu Advertiser, they did a story on "The Pig Man" from Mountain View, Hawaii (the Big Island!)...

[font=Times New Roman, Times, serif][size=+2]When it comes to smoked meat, 'No can beat 'em'[/size][/font]

(see link above)








**Admin, I just realized this section is only for supplies and equipment. Please move it where it's more appropriate, if necessary. Thanks!


----------



## moltenone (Mar 22, 2007)

Pomai,neat story,i also like the smoke house idea that he uses.


mark


----------



## gofish (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the story.  If I ever come across a wild boar, I will try to castrate that dude!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Its nice to hear him talk about tasting he brine .... we had that discusion here too.  I will make note of his baking soda tip for reducing the game taste ......... hope fully next goose season I can talk by friends in to trying that on a bird ......... we'll see!

Seems like the only smokin' stories we get here have to do with Crack & Weed!  .................. LOL ...........


----------



## linecut (Mar 22, 2007)

we find lot of pigs castrated. its when someone cuts the ears off and the dogs have nothing to grab on to.. thats when you may lose a dog or two..before you get that sucker killed..great story nice man....the pig man.. my son works for Alan Wong  the one in the story as a chef ...


----------

